

iBooks 2? How Ethernet frames work. Simple and fun. - imd23
http://www.wisc-online.com/Objects/ViewObject.aspx?ID=CIS6508

======
imd23
I don't know how I came to this site, but has hundreds of short interactive
presentations about many different topics.

Can't be compared to iBook 2 in terms of UI, but the simple content
explanation and the way it's disposed (not linear like a normal book) is
excellent.

